# My new portfolio website - what do you think?



## nela23235 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello, I've recently finished my portfolio website, what do you think about both pictures and the design? I would really appreciate all kinds of suggestions due to my will of improving the site, thank you in advance.

 Link: NelArt Photography | Welcome to my website, have a nice day!


----------

